# كيف يكون الأفتقاد فعالاً ومؤثراً في خدمتك ؟



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

كيف يكون الأفتقاد فعالاً ومؤثراً في خدمتك ؟






1- التواجد والرعاية الدائمة: على الخادم أن يكون متواجداً عند الحاجة إليه دائماً يظهر الاهتمام الحقيقي بالنظرة الحانية وبوجوده دائماً إلى جوار المخدوم واقترابه منه وانحنائه بطريقة تظهر الرغبة في المشاركة


2- حسن الإستماع: عامل حيوي في إنجاح أي حوار وهذا يشمل :
‌أ. الإستماع بتروي وترك الفرصة الكاملة للمخدوم للتعبير عن نفسه دون مقاطعة أو إدانة .
‌ب. الانتظار والصبر في فترات الصمت التي تتخلل الحوار لأن فيها سيجمع المخدوم أفكاره.
‌ج. استخدام الخادم لكل حواسه من أجل إدارك كل ما يقال .
‌د. على الخادم أن يجلس هادئاً وينطر دوما ناحية المخدوم ويركز على مشاعره مع المتحدث.
‌ه. تحكم الخادم في أنفعالاته تجاه ما يقال ينبغي أن يظهر كل تعاطف وتقبل من عدم الإدانه أو التسرع فى إصدار حكم أوحتى نصيحة.


3-تفاعل الخادم واستجابته: الاستماع وحده لا يكفي بل المطلوب هو الاستماع المتجاوب عن طريق
الإدارة الجيدة للحديث على النحو التالي:
‌أ. قيادة وتوجيه الحديث: على الخادم أن يتابع حديث المخدوم ويستوضح منه ويسأله،كأن يقول ماذابعد ذلك؟ أوماذا تعني بهذا؟
‌ب.التجاوب: فمثلاً تقول " أنا أدرك شعورك" أو " كان هذا مؤلماً" .
‌ج. طرح الأسئلة : بطريقة تساعد على معرفة تفاصيل أكثر ويجاوب عنها بطريقة مسهبة بنعم أولا.


4-المواجهة : هذه أصعب مرحله لكنها ضرورية ويجب أن تكون المواجهعة بأسلوب رقيق لا يحمل معنى الإدانة
ولكن يعمل على تبصير المخدوم بأخطاء قد لا يراها ومصارحته بأسباب إخفاقه، ومساعدة المخدوم على البحث عن الحلول أو طلب التوبة أو إكتشاف أساليب جديدة لسلوك أفضل.


5- إعطاءالمعلومات : على الخادم عندطرح مشكلة أو موضوع أن يبحث عن كل المعلومات المفيدة ومناقشة كل الحلول وبوجوده دائماً إلى جوار المخدوم واقترابه للمعلومات مع المخدوم من أجل أن يتوصلا إلى أفضل طرق الحل، هذا أسلم من إعطاء نصيحة ثم لا يعطي نصيحة بل يطرح اقتراحاً للحل ويترك للمخدوم فرصة للمناقشة والاقتناع وحرية اتخاذالقرار.


6- كشف الذات: عن طريق تفسير دوافع السلوك منها يرى المخدوم داخل نفسه ويدرك موقفه الحقيقي ويصل الخادم إلى أصل الداء.


7- المساندة والتشجيع: في كل المواقف وهذا هام جداً خاصة في البداية وعندما يكون الفرد مثقلاً بالمشاكل ويريد من يقبله على حاله ويسانده ويعطيه الاحساس بالأمان والقوة.

منقول
​


----------



## amselim (18 مايو 2010)

لو افترضنا وجود كل هذة الصفات فى شخص واحد

لكان خير مثال لشخص يتبع اثار خطوات السيد المسيح

شكرااااا للموضوع النافع لمن يرغب فى الخدمة​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 مايو 2010)

_ أخي الحبيب النهيسي _
_شكراً علي نقلك مثل هذا الموضوع المفيد في حياتنا_





الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويقودك في محبته دائماً


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

amselim قال:


> لو افترضنا وجود كل هذة الصفات فى شخص واحد
> 
> لكان خير مثال لشخص يتبع اثار خطوات السيد المسيح
> 
> شكرااااا للموضوع النافع لمن يرغب فى الخدمة​


منتهى الشكر لمروركم الغالى

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي الحبيب النهيسي _
> _شكراً علي نقلك مثل هذا الموضوع المفيد في حياتنا_
> 
> 
> ...


الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى جدا


سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع جداا



الرب يبارككم
​


----------

